# Which Winnie the Pooh Character are You?



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

Hope this hasn't been done before. I confess I haven't looked through all the polls to check.


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tigger = ESFP in just about every way!!!


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm a total Eeyore


----------



## 21954 (May 7, 2011)

I tend to be a bit shy in RL and sometimes timid but I'm also quite capable of stomping my little foot and holding my ground. Plus I really really love Pooh, he's my best buddy. Yup, I'm Piglet.


----------



## chameleon333888 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sometimes I'm an Eeyore, but right now I'm more of a Piglet. Eeglet? Pigyore?


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

Tigger. Definitely Tigger.


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

I'm probably Roo, but Roo isn't there! XD So either a cross between Piglet and Rabbit (wut!?) or Christopher Robin. XD I went with Christopher Robin, but I'm almost definitely Roo.


----------



## Jorji (Oct 24, 2009)

Kelly617 said:


> I'm probably Roo, but Roo isn't there! XD So either a cross between Piglet and Rabbit (wut!?) or Christopher Robin. XD I went with Christopher Robin, but I'm almost definitely Roo.


Sorry, I forgot all about Roo


----------



## Kelly617 (May 25, 2011)

Jorji said:


> Sorry, I forgot all about Roo


And Kanga and Gopher! XD


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess if Pooh counts as an ISFJ or INFJ, I'm closest to him. But maybe Eeyore is too? 

Tough choice. I'll selecte Pooh for the poll. 

It's also been so long since I've seen the movies that I can hardly remember how they were characterized.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

Tiger I love Tiger.


----------



## NChSh (Jan 2, 2013)

Tigger, no doubt.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Rabbit has ALWAYS been me, due to my OCD issues...LOL!

(He is always practical and keeps his friends on their toes, although they sometimes raise his ire unintentionally.)

(The Disney adaptations also develop his personality further. In addition to wanting to be organized and practical, Rabbit is a control freak who puts himself in charge of things, orders others around and insists on doing things exactly right, in his way and in the proper order. He also has a short temper that was not in the books and can act mean or callous to others, although not intentionally. Deep down, he is very good at heart and cares a lot about his friends.)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm an ISFJ like Piglet but a 9 like Pooh... I chose Pooh because Piglet was far too anxious to be like me (except when I disintegrate). All I wanna do is chill out! It's like my grandma in comparison to me, an ISFJ 6 vs. ISFJ 9. We have some very opposing tendencies.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I think other people see me as a lot more Pooh-ish than I do, but I certainly would've said Pooh when I was younger. Besides, I don't know who else I'd be closer to. Possibly Tigger, and I know he's the closest to my type, but... I just don't think I'm a Tigger.


----------



## Aslynn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm kind of a cross between Eeyore and Owl. I don't even know how to describe that, but it seems right.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm Kanga! Why you don't put her?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Christopher Robin  

This from the Wikipedia page:


> Christopher Robin is cheerful, compassionate, adventurous, fun-loving, imaginative and helpful. Despite being a child, he is much wiser and more mature than many of the other characters, and is someone that Pooh and the others look up to.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Piglet apparently, according to whatever Winnie the Pooh tests I've taken.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

I did a quiz and was tied between winnie the pooh and piglet. 
I doubt the validity of that test.


----------

